# Total Hip Replacement



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Bike everyday, 54 year old male, a little overweight but relatively fit. 

Going in for total hip replacement on Monday. I know I will return to biking ASAP, but not quite sure of a time frame at this point.

Anyone had one and how quickly did you return?


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

I had bilateral hip resurfacing (similar to THR) at 56 and was back on the trails at around 4 months I think. I remember crashing hard on ice at 5 months with no issues. A lot depends on the individual and your surgeon. Good luck.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

How many years ago was your BHR? Who did yours? I looked into it and lot's of people love it. But none of the surgeons around my home do it and most discouraged it because of the metal on metal. So I went with the anterior approach and one of the Stryker devices with the ceramic ball and plastic cup.

Thanks!


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

July 2009, Dr Marchand in Rhode Island. The first doc I saw didn't do BHR's so he discouraged me also, that's a typical tactic when they don't do the BHR. I'm thankful I didn't listen to him.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

BHR surgeons seem to be more common on the coasts and none in the midwest or I would have given it more consideration.

I ski a lot and went to a respected ortho in Aspen, that treats a lot of skiers. I told him that he didn't have a chance in hell of doing my procedure. But if he had to have one, which would he choose?
So, that's what I'm doing.

Good Luck with yours. Hopefully we will both be sporting the same hips for a long,long time!


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Had a THR on Monday, March 11th. Also debated between the BHR and THR and went with the THR b/c of metal-on-metal questions without answers. My doc does both THR and BHR. When asked, he said that if it was his hip, he would go with the THR, as the side effects are known and can be resolved. In addition, my implant is modular, so that any revision is far less complicated as the cup liner and ball can be removed without removing the cup or spike. 

Low Pressure: how's recovery going? Looks like you are exactly one month ahead of me.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey, y'all. All I can say is, follow the advice of your surgeon and physical therapist regarding getting back on the bike, no matter how conservative the time frame seems to you!


----------



## dyusem (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a THR back on Feb 6; I rode the day before surgery and feel that I could be riding again right now but instead I'm in the gym almost daily alternating with an hour on an exercycle and an hour walking on the treadmill. I'm also balancing on a balance ball for 15 minutes which is incredibly helpful for working the small muscles in the hips.

I started PT one week after surgery but quickly felt that I had gleaned enough to recover on my own and my surgeon (Chris Cox - SF CalPacific) concurred.

My mechanics walking have just about returned to perfection but it causes much more lingering discomfort than riding. Cox advised me that this is normal and due to the impact and the fact that there is a differentiation in bone density between the bone with the prosthetic and the bone below it which needs time to become stronger. In fact the bone below the prosthetic is getting stronger as the discomfort is traveling down my leg and I anticipate it going away in another week or two (fingers crossed!)

Keep healing guys and I expect that you'll be riding sooner than you anticipate!!!


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I returned to riding about three weeks post op. It's been really icy here, so I've been taking it pretty easy. Started on the road, then a rail trail and now I'm just starting single track again.
I still walk with a slight limp. 
I did ten PT sessions and did as many of those exercise as I could at home daily. I have a treadmill at home and I'm swimming 4-5 times a week and taking an Aquafit class at the local park district. 
Thinking of going skiing closing weekend in Aspen, but I'll only go if conditions are really good and I'll probably stick to groomers.


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I wanted to provide an update for those contemplating hip replacement. 

I had a THR in March of 2013 at age 36. In August of 2015 I finished the Leadville Trail 100 MTB race in a shade over 12 hours (12:07:40). No belt buckle, but that's ok, since 2.5 years ago I could barely walk down the street. I'll be going back next year to get the sub-12 finish.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Fantastic report, DStaley. Congratulations on competing in (and completing!) the Leadville 100!!!


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

DStaley said:


> I wanted to provide an update for those contemplating hip replacement.
> 
> I had a THR in March of 2013 at age 36. In August of 2015 I finished the Leadville Trail 100 MTB race in a shade over 12 hours (12:07:40). No belt buckle, but that's ok, since 2.5 years ago I could barely walk down the street. I'll be going back next year to get the sub-12 finish.


Another update, one year after my last post...

Finished the Leadville 100 in 11:48 this year, 3.5 years after replacement of my right hip. Throughout all the training, I think my hip was the only part that didn't hurt. Hope my modest success getting back on the bike might help others who are considering having a replacement, or are currently having hip problems.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats on Leadville!


Still riding everyday. Hips not an issue at all riding.
I ride a little conservatively, especially in the DH course.


Skiing it hurts a little if I rip hard bumps.


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Low Pressure said:


> Congrats on Leadville!
> 
> Still riding everyday. Hips not an issue at all riding.
> I ride a little conservatively, especially in the DH course.
> ...


Glad to hear you are doing well, too.

Haven't been skiing myself since the surgery, but that's mainly because my wife let me buy a fat bike a couple of winters ago.

It's good to hear that you're still able to ski, I'll have to give it a shot this winter.

Cheers!

DS


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Great story dude!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations DStaley and LowPressure! I hope you continue training and riding and surpassing your goals.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

DStaley said:


> Another update, one year after my last post...
> 
> Finished the Leadville 100 in 11:48 this year, 3.5 years after replacement of my right hip. Throughout all the training, I think my hip was the only part that didn't hurt. Hope my modest success getting back on the bike might help others who are considering having a replacement, or are currently having hip problems.


That's great to hear. Did your surgeon use the ANTERIOR or POSTERIOR approach? (ie is the scar on the front or the back of your leg ?)


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

ridetheridge said:


> That's great to hear. Did your surgeon use the ANTERIOR or POSTERIOR approach? (ie is the scar on the front or the back of your leg ?)


Minimally invasive posterior (scar just behind the pointy part of the hip). Healed super quick. Out of the hospital the next day, walking 100% at 1 week, riding easy singletrack at 3ish weeks.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Low Pressure said:


> Congrats on Leadville!
> 
> Still riding everyday. Hips not an issue at all riding.
> I ride a little conservatively, especially in the DH course.
> ...


Glad to see your back riding and skiing. Inspirational. I'm in a simliar situation, where I am going to need a THR using the anterior approach. Since you've been through this and are a mountain biker, I would really like to ask you some questions. Just understand that I don't know anyone that has gone though this so any insights I would find very helpful. Okay here we go....(1) How many weeks until you were able to walk without a cane ? (2) how many weeks/months before you could ride your mountain bike on technical trails ? and (3) If you were to do it again, is there anything you would do differently ? (4) Is there anything you are able to do now, that you were not able to do prior to the surgery ? (5) What advice, if any would you have for someone about to undergo THR (anterior) ?


----------



## DStaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Another update that will hopefully help other riders who are debating hip replacement. It’s been almost 5 years since my minimally invasive posterior THR, and everything is going great. 

I just finished in first place in the 130 mile distance of the Iditarod Trail Invitational race from Knik to Finger Lake (Alaska). The hip has held up great to all the training, and managed the extra strain from dealing with a 50lb bike and deep snow without issue. In fact, it’s probably the only part of me that isn’t hurting right now!

The biggest thing I have noticed is how important it is to keep up on the exercises and stretching. I’ll start feeling it if I neglect them for a few days in a row. 

I hope all of the other THR and resurfacing recipients who have posted on this thread are still doing good. 

DS


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

I just joined the total hip club at age 39. I have been off the bike quite a bit this last ten years due to significant medical problems, work, family, and chores. The total hip replacement was my eleventh surgery since 2012, and hopefully the last for awhile.

I am six weeks post op for a minimally invasive posterior approach and was just cleared to resume bicycling. I love my new hip and wish I would have done it sooner. I was out of the hospital 28 hours after surgery, walking with a cane for a week, and back to light duty work on a full time schedule at 8 days.


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

*Birmingham Hip Resurfacing here*

Hey gang, didn't see mention of the Birmingham Hip Resurfacing in this thread so I thought I'd share a little about my experiences with it.

Had mine done 3 years ago at age 62. BHR is not generally recommended for those over 60 but since I was very active and in good shape, it was given as an option for me. Here is a link to more info re: BHR:
BIRMINGHAM HIP Resurfacing System

I only started serious trail riding this last April but I've been an avid windsurfer for over 30 years. When deciding between total hip replacement and BHR, my ortho doc suggested that I give up windsurfing if I went total but said that I could continue windsurfing with the BHR. The choice was a no brainer for me. A big difference between total and BHR was recovery. With total, you are putting weight on the new implant immediately. With BHR, I was not to put weight on the new implant for a month so I crutched for the immediate 4 weeks after surgery but was windsurfing in about 3 months.

Now that I'm actively shredding trails, I have had no pain or other side effects from the implant save for an occasional cramp usually apres ride which is relieved with a bit of stretching and electrolytes. The apres ride beers don't help that but they sure help everything else...

Before the BHR, I couldn't run across the street to get out of a car's way. 
Honestly, I feel like the BHR gave me 15 years of my life back.

If you are contemplating a hip replacement, go for it...one of the best things I've ever done to improve quality of life.


----------

